# Possible paralyzed fish?



## R6RaVeN37 (Aug 10, 2012)

So here is the story. When I went to feed my fish today I noticed my male Msobo had gotten behind my background and was not swimming right and then would sink to the bottom and just lay on his side. I quick fished him out with a net and put him in a breeder box in the main tank. He doesnt seem to be able to move his tail or any of his fins except his pectoral fins. He seemed very stressed and tired from getting "blown" around behind the background from the powerhead I have back there for circulation. He doesnt look beat up, or to be showing the classic symptoms of bloat. I held him in my hand in the current from the filter outlet and he didnt try to swim, just moved his pectoral fins, so i put him back in the breeder box and he just sunk to the bottom onto his side. He seems to be breathing normaly, and I put a few pellets of food in there and he ate them. Could he have paralyzed himself somehow getting behing the background? There is a small area where the plastic mesh I used to cover the inlet hole in the background has seperated from the background, and Im wondering if he could have injured himself thrashing around trying to get through. Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated. I hate to see this poor guy suffer. My water parameters are good, no ammonia, no nitrites, and around 10 nitrates, and I just did a 50% WC this past Sunday. All the other fish in the tank seem to be fine.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Any attempt to diagnose his condition would be a guess at best. Is it possible that he injured himself behind your background? Sure. Hard to say what the problem is though. If you're not seeing any normal movement after 24-36 hours then you may need to consider euthanizing the fish.


----------



## R6RaVeN37 (Aug 10, 2012)

Well, it has been five days and no change. Fish still doesnt move its tail and just lays on its side on the bottom of the breeder box I have him in. Still moves his pectoral fins, and gets excited when I put food in for him. He has been eating all the food I put in there for him. He is not lethargic and his breathing is normal. I am really at a loss now. It seems like something happened that has made it unable for him to use his tail, but otherwise he seems healthy. I hate to see him like this, but at the same time, the thought of euthanizing him when he seems fine otherwise really bothers me.

Any thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## hisplaceresort1 (Mar 10, 2014)

it may not help a bit, but... can you move him into a completely different tank instead of the breeder box, low light, so he can get real peace and quiet... maybe Melafix him for a week just to see? ...don't kill him! he's still trying to recover... he hasn't given up, so you shouldn't either! 
Maybe he just needs more isolation to really recover properly...? what would it hurt? sounds like you might be able to come up with another tank, based on your signature...  you could put him in the fry tank if it's currently unoccupied...?


----------



## hisplaceresort1 (Mar 10, 2014)

I gotta know... how's your fish?


----------



## R6RaVeN37 (Aug 10, 2012)

He is still alive and kicking. Still cant use his tail or stay right side up. He just stays on his side in the breeder, and when i throw food in there he goes nuts and eats it like nothing is wrong. I feel bad that he is stuck like this, but at the same time i dont want to euthanize him. I guess I will just continue as is and see what happens.


----------



## hisplaceresort1 (Mar 10, 2014)

...the whole thing is just so weird... glad he's still kickin'! keep us updated...


----------



## catnicki1978 (Sep 11, 2014)

Hi

How is your fish doing?

Mine has exactly the same symptoms!


----------



## TTUhouston (Jul 22, 2013)

I was removing fish last night to sell them and one of my fish looks to have been pinched inbetween two rocks. His back half will not move but his front half will. He seems to have similar paralyzed symptoms. I really hope he turns out ok but it looks really bad when he swims. He is not sitting full time on the bottom like yours but is a lot.

Let us know an update!


----------

